# Dayton EMM-6 .FRD files



## REWinder (Nov 26, 2008)

Thank you Herb, I received my Dayton EMM-6 today. I am not able to reply to Herbs Original thread. Just a quick question. How do I use the .FRD calibration data files that are on the minidisc with RoomEqWizard plz? Will REW just open them up?

Eric


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Will REW just open them up?


REW will read .CAL or .FRD files, but defaults to looking for .CAL file types in the Browse routine, so when you Browse for the meter/mic file you can pull down the file type and change it to ALL FILES and then select the .FRD file, or even better, simply change the .FRD extension of your calibration file to .CAL 

brucek


----------



## REWinder (Nov 26, 2008)

Ok, Thank you Bruce. I've been following along with Herb over at htguide tonight as well. Nice to know that REW opens .FRD files directly.

Eric


----------

